# Chicken and Rice Soup...Low Fat + Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Nov 11, 2002)

CHICKEN RICE SOUP
Exchanges
Serves:  10…(2-1/2 qts)

3 qts. water
4 bone-in chicken breast halves (about 3 lbs.)
1-1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. pepper
1/4 tsp. poultry seasoning
1 tsp. chicken bouillon granules
3 medium carrots, chopped
2 celery ribs, chopped
1/2 c. uncooked long grain rice
1 small onion, chopped

In a large Dutch oven or soup kettle, place first 5 ingredients.  Bring to a boil.  Reduce heat; cover and simmer for 25-30 minutes or until chicken is tender.

With a slotted spoon, remove chicken from broth.  When cool enough to handle; remove meat from bones; discarding skin and bones.  Cut chicken into bite-sized pieces.  Skim fat from broth; add chicken and remaining ingredients.  Bring to a boil.  Reduce heat; cover and simmer for 25-30 minutes or until vegetables and rice are tender.

To reduce sodium, cut back on the salt.

One 1-cup serving equals:  128 calories…1 gm fat (trace saturated)…51 mg cholesterol…543 mg sodium…7 gm carbohydrate…1 gm fiber…21 gm protein ++++  Exchanges:  2-1/2 very lean meat…1/2 starch


----------

